# Isn't it like that?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://neurosciencenews.com/aging-new-music-14995/?fbclid=IwAR1y3x46J5IqZB6-lFALc45BWBckOjI43ovpCZwGwOBAAwlGWCNwY9qGVT0
Whenever somebody asks for my favorite music I usually mention music I listened to early on, but I also use most of my time finding new music that I like.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I expand my tastes every year, and my aesthetic ideals also change over time, including a lot of what I encountered along the way. Maybe it's slightly genetic. My father doesn't listen to music other than pop or rock, but finds new songs that appeal to him every season.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I had an inner ear that didn't find its ideal music until later on. Strange to think that music was inside me but I didn't actually hear it until I discovered it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I didn't really enjoy Boulez or Carter or many others until I was about 55 (some ten years ago). Even Schnittke had only interested me a little before that. I had tried quite a lot of the "more approachable" contemporary music - composers like MacMillan and Lindberg - but generally found that my initial interest in a piece didn't deepen. I can still remember the slow process whereby Boulez suddenly started talking to me through his wonderful music.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

This column seems shortsighted, to say the least, especially as it relates to classical music. There are almost no young people in concerts I attend and I don't recall many hanging around Tower or other music stores back when we had them. To say older people en masse hate anything new is ridiculous. The people that made Mahler popular in the 1960s, 1970s and 1980s (he was not a very popular composer prior to that time) were not young people. It wasn't teenie boppers that made the Three Tenors the last classical group to become an international hit either. Young people are what made "2001 A Space Odyssey" the highest grossing film of 1968. Many of them fell in love with Strauss's Blue Danube waltz and the other Strauss's Also Sprach Zarathustra and put both on the Billboard map as a result. But old people already knew and loved that music. In classical, unlike popular, music it gets better with age. So do the consuming listeners.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

larold said:


> This column seems shortsighted, to say the least, especially as it relates to classical music. There are almost no young people in concerts I attend and I don't recall many hanging around Tower or other music stores back when we had them. To say older people en masse hate anything new is ridiculous. The people that made Mahler popular in the 1960s, 1970s and 1980s (he was not a very popular composer prior to that time) were not young people. It wasn't teenie boppers that made the Three Tenors the last classical group to become an international hit either. Young people are what made "2001 A Space Odyssey" the highest grossing film of 1968. Many of them fell in love with Strauss's Blue Danube waltz and the other Strauss's Also Sprach Zarathustra and put both on the Billboard map as a result. But old people already knew and loved that music. In classical, unlike popular, music it gets better with age. So do the consuming listeners.


I agree that older folks that are into CM are welcoming of new CM artists. But, I think the article is stating, older folks are not into what the younger generation is listening to.

But, you are right in opening up the argument that older folks _are_ welcoming of new artists (even though they are performing works they already like) period and do not just focus on what they were brought up on.


----------

